# Challenger mt285 b



## Dawgbdog (May 26, 2018)

Please help 
My brother purchase this little tractor new passed away a couple years ago and although I searched have not found any owners manual Operators manual and or manual manual I'm not quite sure how the PTO is engaged I've tried just about everything and apparently have not come to the right combination can anybody shed some light on this


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum Dawgbdog.

Challenger is a part of AGCO. The manufacturer of the MT285 is Iseki (Factory: Matsuyama, Japan). AGCO Publications should be able to provide manuals for your tractor. Visit the AGCOPubs.com website.

Ebay has a used Operators Manual for a Challenger MT285 for $51. See ebay item 201657022333.

Your tractor may be the same as an Iseki MT285??? Check it out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a transmission lever on the left side that engages the drive, then the grey electric control knob to the right side of the steering wheel must be turned to engage the PTO clutch. Push that knob and the switch returns to the left and the PTO clutch disengages. Some had a third red light button between the electric engagement control and the steering wheel. The drill on that was engage transmission lever, turn round knob to the right, then press the red button down to engage PTO. 

The seat safety switch also requires an operator in the seat for the electric switches to work.


----------

